# Holster Woes 21sf picatinny



## quietprofessional (Jan 27, 2008)

Just pisked up the Glock21SF with the picatinny rail. Anybody having good luck with anything out there, what fits? Thanks -Mike


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Galco offers the FED Paddle, Quick Slide, and Yaqui Slide for it. www.usgalco.com


----------

